# Fritzie



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, I just wanted to tell you that I have really been praying for you and I hope you are doing OK. :angel2: 
I know it is going to be a rough road but we are here and I have thinking about you. I will continue to pray for you. ray: 

Please when ever you feel up to it let us know how you are feeling. I know it is not what you are thinking about right now. :grouphug: 
God bless and here is to a speedy recovery and total remission.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes- I hope that things have worked out to minimize your stress. It's so terrible to have to be as sick as chemo can make you as it makes you well again. Good health to you and yours.
By the way, the man I told you about won his re-election with 73 % of the vote.

Thanks Sweetgoats for posting this.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys :hug: i had may first chemo yeasterday & it started off real bad. they tried 9 times to stick the new port a cath i had put in on tuesday but i was so swollen it wouldn't work so they used my arm. them i had a side affect to one of the drugs & i got the chills so bed i could not stop shaking. my whole body wouldn't stop. so the gave an other med & it finally stopped. i slept pretty good last night but am not wellinmg go this morning so will spend most of the day in bed i will keep you updated i have my next treatment on 6/27


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry you had such a rough first treatment :hug: Just know we are always here for you if you need support.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the first treatment, hopefully it will get better, we are always here for you :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's rough, Fritzie. You'd think you get a break on that first treatment but I suppose this is a very individual treatment and they have to figure out what works for you. 
I hope you recover from this soon and I appreciate you taking the time to let us know what's going on.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone. what really helps is to know i have such a great support systum with so many friends pulling for me. because it is already in stage 4 the are doing very aggressive chemo on me. most people are on it for about 2 hrs every three weeks but mine is 6 hrs with 5 different things dgoing in me. i am hoping that each one gets better i had two friends come by yeasterday & they did my evening chores & worked on my truck till 11:30 last night & are coming back today & they are making me stay in bed most of the time. i will keep you all updated. when i go on the 16th for blood work they may find that i will need a blood transfusion because one of the things that chemo does is attack your blood cells & mine are already very low.
:grouphug: thanks agin for your prayers they do help me.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's good to have that help when you need it like this. And resting is great. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: I'll keep praying for you. My (35 yr old) DIL, just came through breast cancer, double mastectomy, chemo, rad. It's a hard road your are on. Hang in there kid...we are here for you.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thaks every one the hardest part is the cells it is killing are the ones that make your oxygen so just going from one room to another whips me out. i do manage to do chores in the morning & if it gets to bad i will dry of dmy 4 milkers. it helps so much just knowing that so many people are routing for me :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes fritzie I too am rooting for you and praying for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Praying that the treatments get easier on you and that you find the strength to continue doing what you love to do. ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one i am not on the computor much because i feel so much better when i lay down. the biggest trouble i have is breathing because the cancer is hitting the cells that make oxygen. i think they may give me a blood transfusion in a week. they say then i will feel so much better. mornings seem to be the worset for me but i am lucky in the fact i have such a wonderful suport group of friends the guy is still here from indiana fixing my truck. he says he isn't leaving till it is all fixd. i also have 4 people helping me with the goats getting them ready for the show the weekend of the 19th. every day i feel better i jknow it is because of all the prayers i am getting thanks :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome. I am so happy to hear you have such wonderful friends helping you


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone who can fix a truck- that's wonderful- I don't even know anyone who can do that. 
You must be very tough to keep doing chores in spite of this, I think that is what I love about my animals- they need to be cared for and that is good motivation to me anywyay, not to just sit around. I've always had what I call gravity butt- If I sit, I have touble getting going again. You sound much more of an active person. Doing a show even. 
I'' be praying that the transfusion makes it a lot better for you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Fritzie, I was not on here all weekend but I was so happy to see that you were on here. I have been praying for you and I hope it gets better from here beings you had a rough first chemo start.
Just leave it all to the lord and he does work in amazing ways. I too am so glad to hear that you have such wonderful people around to help you out. Those types of people are very hard to come by. Tell them all that I said thanks for taking care of you. I just wish I was closer, I would be right there to help. 

Come give us a update when ever you feel up to it, and in the mean time I will keep praying for you. ray: 

God bless and prayers to a full recovery ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread but just know that I am praying for you and we are all pulling for you.


----------

